# Long Distance Homers



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

What bloodline are your best Long Distance pigeons?

I am looking for an adult HEN (long distance) to breed into my one of my HapyCo Banded DeKlak cocks.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Or what do you recommend I breed her to?


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I would recommend that you find a cock with a race record that demonstrates multiple good performances in distance races. It would not matter about strain, color, eyes or pedigree, as performance is the most important factor.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I would look for a bird from someone in the husker hawkeye combine with a good race record


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

The Janssens appear to cross well with the Jan Ardens for distance racing. Another good cross for distance racing would be the Delbars.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I would look for a bird from someone in the husker hawkeye combine with a good race record


Jamie Gastineau Is from the Husker Hawkeye combine and posted on Ipigeon that he will be selling his breeders. He did very well in the 5 and 600 mile races.
Dave


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

ejb3810 said:


> I would recommend that you find a cock with a race record that demonstrates multiple good performances in distance races. It would not matter about strain, color, eyes or pedigree, as performance is the most important factor.



i agree, dont look by name.. look for bird with race record..


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Sions are good long distance birds. Contact Mike Brown at Skylakesions,com or, Mark Kellems at Quarter K Racing. They are both winning with their Sion birds.


----------



## towernut (Feb 7, 2014)

I bought some sions from Mark Kellems


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

for me it is hard to say. Get to know ur de klaks . To me name does matter some crosses are better within certain strain and even within that strain the name of the pigeon itself matters. Take for example my pigeons. they cross good to cbs janssens but only to a deflits and so are the van loons but only to a certain name vanloon!!! Its like a building block ( puzzle) in breeding good pigeons. I try to see if the piece fit.. if it dont fit i go onto another piece till it fits. When i find a piece that fits that gives me a clue for the next piece and what to look for that will fit. instead of beating around the bush.. Each time a find a piece that fits it gets easier and easier for me....
Winner or no winner it is how they fit and go together so i dont pay attention to winners as most people buy winners hoping to breed them winners as for me i do the opposite .. i look for non winners but birds from proven bloodline and bird that has bred dud for the previous owner but i know that in my loft it will breed me good babies chances of it is high as it is the piece i was looking for.. .If it was me i would try a sablon and see what it does.. hope this helps!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I know you have White Bandits, I have had luck crossing them with Devriendts and so has my mentor.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Devriendts..best way to go


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hok M Reijnen pigeons have done well for me.


----------

